# SmileyTips



## baloghpeter (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year for Everybody

I bring You the 'insider' of today:
MISR EL-MAQASA vs AL AHLY
EGYPT 1-PREMIER LEAGUE
Start: GMT+1 18:30

Info: AL AHLY -1,25 asian handicap (1,95 odd)


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 1, 2020)

baloghpeter said:


> Happy New Year for Everybody
> 
> I bring You the 'insider' of today:
> MISR EL-MAQASA vs AL AHLY
> ...


WON, 0:2
Profit: 0,95 unit


----------



## baloghpeter (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy Day for Everybody,

I bring You the'insider'of today:
OLYMPIC CLUB DE SAFI vs AGADIR
MOROCCO 1-BOTOLA PRO
Start: GMT+1 19:00

Info: Agadir +0,5 asian handicap (1,90 odd)


----------

